# Need Help.



## Birdboy07 (Oct 27, 2007)

Here is the run down.

I was walking into my grandpas backyard to get a small clay pot to use as a cave for my fish tank. I looked over and I saw a pigeon laying down on the ground. One of the guys 2 houses down has white racing homers so I knew it wasn't his. I only have parlor rollers so it wasn't mine. I went to go pick it up and it tried to get away but it couldn't fly. Their has been a hawk in the area for a few weeks now. It looks to be like a young bird. The left wing is messed up and cut open. I'm guessing the hawk got ahold of him but he got away. He seems to have a small hole in his neck(left side) as well. He can't walk at all. His legs aren't broken but they are really stiff like he fell onto them but he can move them just not stand. His poops are nasty smelling but aren't runny. They are a green-ish color. I gave him some water and he drank right away. I'm sure he is a feral as he has that feral smell to him (might sound wierd but the smell different from home birds). Also when I tried to give him food he didn't eat it. Any help would be nice.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Keep the bird safely confined and as stress free as possible. You can clean the wounds with diluted Betadine or peroxide and then apply antibiotic cream. If you have an antibiotic on hand such as Clavamox, you should probably start a course of that just in case of infection setting in. If the bird does not start eating on its own within the next 24 hours, you may need to hand/syringe feed it.

The leg stiffness may be due to a back injury or perhaps just bruising and soreness. Supplemental heat may help alleviate this problem.

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

In the event that you need to hand feed the pij, you can soak some good
quality puppy kibble and feed in pieces small enough for the bird to swallow.
If you have no Clavamox (Augmentin is the human version) on hand as it's
prescription only in the US, you could give the bird a combination of Doxyclycline and Metronidazole....this is something that you could probably 
swing cobbling together if not from your own medine cabinet, perhaps w/the
help of some pigeon folk in your area. In addition to what's already been suggested, keep the bird in quarantine from your own for the time being,
and observe the usual hygiene protocol for isolated birds.

Please let us know how your rescue is coming along and thanks for taking him
in to help.

fp


----------

